# Skull Photoshop



## snowsoftJ4C (Sep 9, 2009)

Used to be a boring portrait.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Sep 9, 2009)

quite awesome!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Sep 10, 2009)

good job with the photoshop! It looks so real!


----------



## snowsoftJ4C (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks! It took about an hour of work


----------



## kalee (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work!


----------



## ocular (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice, and different (  a bit )  from the rest


----------

